# Iraq- Good Enough?



## Marauder06 (Mar 21, 2009)

So is what we have in Iraq "good enough" that we can now declare victory and return home?  What is the definition of "good enough?"  Is there more still to do?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29798556/


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Mar 21, 2009)

I think that would depend on how Iraq holds up after troops are cleared out completely.:2c:


----------



## Looon (Mar 21, 2009)

We've won and it's time to go IMO.

Leave _*them*_ to determine their fate from here on out.

There isn't anything more we could/should do.


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2009)

We said we wanted a regieme change. Done. They have in the world's eyes a legally elected gov't, another one of our stated goals. Tell 'em good luck and pull our guys out.

They should be careful what they wish for.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 21, 2009)

Looon said:


> We've won and it's time to go IMO.
> 
> Leave _*them*_ to determine their fate from here on out.
> 
> There isn't anything more we could/should do.



Spot on.  My definition of victory for all the loony libs I deal with was:

1)  The Iraqis have an elected government.

2)  The Iraqis can handle security.

I'm sure that shit will hit the fan when we leave, but by then, insha'allah, the hajis will handle their own business.  At least until they turn it over to Iran...


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 21, 2009)

Good News.  I think a lot of people took their clue from partisan political polemics and didn't understand what out goals where.   Victory or Defeat, IMHO, has always been in the hands of the Iraqis.  It is their country, they need to run it, secure and manage it's affairs.  

I think we all can be proud of the MNF, in aiding Iraq to archive those goals.   We can share in that victory.  I hope the Iraqis do not squander the gift that was given to them, by those "outsiders" who gave so much so Iraqis can be their own people. 

I think this will help us in A-Stan,  part of the tangos propaganda is that the MNF is their to occupied, control and take over A-Stan.  This is a clear demonstration that is just not the case.  A Free Iraq means the Afghanis can have the same.   As with Iraq is must be the Afghanis who will run their country, secure it's people safety and manage the affairs of Afghanistan.  

Congratulations to all those who served.


----------



## car (Mar 21, 2009)

My first thought - Iraq has been a conquered kingdom/regime/country throughout history. They don't know how to govern themselves. I've seen that, first hand. And, I think our State Dept. should have been in the lead from the beginning - but they sent their "B" and "C" teams. 

Donny Rumsfeld pushed Defense into the "lead" (incorrectly) and was prolly the major blocker/problem there. But State should have stepped up. Don't know what the politics were at the time, so I won't go down that road.

BLUf: Let them govern/take care of themselves!


----------



## pardus (Mar 21, 2009)

Marauder06 said:


> So is what we have in Iraq "good enough" that we can now declare victory and return home?  What is the definition of "good enough?"  Is there more still to do?



Declare *'victory'*? :uhh:  Hmmm I'm not comfortable with that wording.

What is victory? To me victory is a Roman/WWII type victory.

We have a managable situation without major comabt, hardly a victory.

Enough to say fuck it we've done enough? Sure, let's get the fuck out.



Poetic_Mind said:


> after troops are cleared out completely.:2c:



That might be 20 - 80 years from now.
We still have troops in Germany and Japan from WWII remember.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 21, 2009)

Time to leave, the SOFA convinced me, that and Al-Maliki is an asshat.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Mar 21, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Declare *'victory'*? :uhh:  Hmmm I'm not comfortable with that wording.
> 
> What is victory? To me victory is a Roman/WWII type victory.
> 
> ...



Bad word choice...:doh: When most of the troops are cleared out...


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 21, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Time to leave, the SOFA convinced me, that and Al-Maliki is an asshat.



Amen brother... He is dusting off his knees getting ready to "welcome" Ahmadinejad.


----------



## GSXRanger (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm here... knee deep in the SOFA, living the rock star life... 

I can't begin to tell you all how fucking SILLY shit is over here. The amount of incompetence that surrounds me, is absolutely unfathomable.

No, I am not talking about the regular joes, that go out side the wire every day... I am talking about the fuckers that are driving this train.

Six months and a wake up. 

RLTW!


----------

